# mids for horns



## gnxsam (Dec 30, 2012)

I am curious what others would recommend: I am using the ID Horns under the dash of my 09 sonata.....i currently have 6.5in mid and tweets in front and rear doors which i will disconnect and replace the front 6.5in---what would others recommend with regards to the 6.5 drivers (running on an old school PPI pc400 brdiged )....

1. 18 Sound 6ND430- 4 ohm 
2. Beyma PRO65ND- 4 ohm

It would seem the Beyma has better sensitivity and ultimately being able to play louder with the same power applied to either? help! I really wanted to do an 8in" in the front doors but i presume a lack of depth and though dual 6.5in might be overkill?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the 8ohm version of the 18sound cheap on ebay. 4ohm version are harder and harder to find and are always special order if they arent in stock.
18sound play much lower than the Beyma as well which is why the Beyma is more sensitive.
Beyma's recommend highpass is 400hz at 12db/octave
the 18sound Ive run down to 69hz @24db/octave


----------



## gnxsam (Dec 30, 2012)

Is the 4ohm version better or the 8ohm? I'm using an old school ppi pc 400 bridged to run the 6.5.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

no difference between them just ohm load. 8ohm may half the power output of the amp but its compensated by the fact that the speaker is 96db vs your conventional 6.5 which is maybe 89.db at most


----------

